# Calsonic Blue



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

Hi all,

Just wondering..... Is there a Calsonic Blue GTR r32 around? Is there a picture in the gallery?

I'm toying with the idea of painting mine this colour with White Panasport G7 wheels, when I get it!!

Just wondered how the colour looked?

Regards


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

DCD posted a link to a few pics of one in a Skyline museum a while back. Try a search.

Looks awesome in race trim.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Thinking of this colour as well, have a cpl of pics of the bathurst calsonic 32 if you pm me your e-mail.

Charlie...


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

Here's mine , i think its the only one england @the moment  
Their was another, but i think it went to Ireland a few years ago .
Im still looking for the white rims  
Jay


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

You'd certainly get away with the full Calsonic/Nissan/Impul stickers on that.


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*WOW*

Oh Yeah Oh Yeah Oh Yeah!!!

That is exactly the look I'm after!!

Thanx so much for those Pics...my mind is made up!! Not so sure you even need the white wheels.

Thanx again


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Nigel*

Here's a couple of pics I took out in Japan of a road car in the colour with white wheels and the graphics. 

Hope this helps a bit  .

Glen

ps. i have the pics in larger res if you need them.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Glen*

That's the one, currently having the graphics made (see dangerous dave on this forum for them) could you send me higher res pics please i'll pm you my e-mail.

Charlie...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

chas said:


> That's the one, currently having the graphics made (see dangerous dave on this forum for them) could you send me higher res pics please i'll pm you my e-mail.
> 
> Charlie...


Pics sent  .

It'll be nice if you get the stickers spot on. Can't beat originality  .

Glen


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Got them, thanks

Charlie...


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Pics please???*

Thanks for all the pics, they look great!!

I have a problem though. The link that points me to some photos of racing skylines in Japan doesn't work. I did a search, and found the post, but the pics come up as white squares with a red cross in. Normally right clicking on these white squares works, but for some reason it doesn't work now.

HELP!!!! I wanna see those pics!!!

Regards


----------



## ckit77 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Color Code*

Hi Nigel,

Did you manage to paint your car blue? I am thinking of doing the same but not sure what is the color code, do you know?

Thanks,
Kit


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ckit77 said:


> Hi Nigel,
> 
> Did you manage to paint your car blue? I am thinking of doing the same but not sure what is the color code, do you know?
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, and all that, but this thread is 8 years old and the OP hasn't logged in since last November. Maybe better to just post your question in one of the regular sub-forums to get a speedier response. Sorry, I don't know what the code is either. We have the new google search button which you could try, it's better than the standard forum search facility.

Cheers.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

One of my customers/friends bought the Calsonic Blue car above, he's had some paint done on it recently so he probably knows the paint code.
If you still need it give me a shout. Looks awesome!!!:clap:
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## ckit77 (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback guys...

Hey Bob, looks exactly like the color I am after..nice! If it is not too much trouble, yea please help me ask your friend. 

Thanks!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

the colour is champion blue as in the same colour the r33 lm was painted which is coded as BT2.


----------



## ckit77 (Aug 17, 2012)

thank you guys....can't wait to do up my 1991 GTR. Just got it last week and will share some pictures once it's done


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

same car from brand meet in 2009?


----------



## ckit77 (Aug 17, 2012)

here you go, paint job started a little bit...does it look off? hhmm


----------



## ckit77 (Aug 17, 2012)

*this is not calsonic blue, is it?*

i think the paint shop got my color wrong...it's very off right?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

it looks a little lighter, more like Porsche riviera/mexico blue or Jag French Racing Blue.

Not too different though


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Impossible to tell in a digital picture buddy, so many variables to seeing it.
Your camera setup, lighting, your colour gamma on you import software, yours and our PC screen set ups. etc etc, looks good though!

bob


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob,

The Calsonic one in your garage looks lovely - what's the spec if you're allowed to say?

EVO mage drive the real thing next month! Mag out 30th Jan


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Calsonic blue BNR32s look awesome! Love it!


----------

